# Opinion from those who have had successful DE



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello
I need you opinions ladies if you have had successful DE treatment. Particularly through eggshairng

I shared my eggs a few years ago. I know both myself and my receipient were successful and both had a baby and neither of us got Frosties. 

On the day of collection I received a letter and a gift from my recipient. It meant the world to me. I knew thought of writing to her. At the time it didn’t bother me but subsequently I’ve always wished I had.

I have absolutely no idea if a non identifying letter could’ve sent via the clinic - as she did to me, but if that was possible,
And your donor did that,
Would you want it?
I don’t mean a letter to the baby, I mean specifically to the parents, well the mum if I’m honest. 

I’d really value your thoughts.


----------



## Surfergirl1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi,

I am mum to a 5 yo DE girl. I often think of the donor and would love to know a bit about her, other than the info I gave which is just physical characteristics. I would have loved a letter like that! How lovely that your recipient gave you a letter and gift. I wish I had done that too. 

Good luck 😊


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi such an amazing thing you've done, I often wonder if our donor realises just what an amazing thing she did for us. People are so different that it's impossible to know how your recipient will feel, like Surfergirl I'd be over the moon if our donor got in touch, I've sent a photo and update on our daughter's first and second birthdays to our egg donor agency but I don't know if the donor received or wanted them. I can't see any harm in you reaching out, if your recipient doesn't want to know she tell the clinic she doesn't want the letter and you could make it clear that you won't get in touch again unless she responded. But I'm sure others will have different opinions as it's such an emotive and sensitive area.


----------

